

Ask HN: How many of you are 2nd gen Entrepreneurs? - trickjarrett

When I was a young kid my dad had a corporate job as VP of Sales for an HVAC company. He used to travel the world making deals and taking care of clients, and then he was let go. He tried to get similar jobs with other companies but they never played out, and so he took to being an entrepreneur.<p>His cousin in the Carolinas had just gotten into the computer business, building and selling personal PCs. So my dad, with no experience, dove into this field here in Florida, they would spend hours on the phone every night as my cousin trained dad and talked him through stuff over the phone.<p>Dad never really financially excelled. Money was perennially tight and mom would work jobs to get extra income and benefits, but we made it and I was infused with the entrepreneurial spirit.<p>So I'm a 2nd generation entrepreneur. Is anyone else here with a similar story?
======
answerly
I hadn't really thought of this before, but I guess I am actually the fourth
generation of entrepreneurs in my family. Great-grandparents on either side
owned their own businesses and both grandpas were entrepreneurs in different
fields. My dad was an attorney, but started his own firm with a co-founder
right out of law school that he ran for over 30 years.

------
puzzle-out
I would be interested in hearing how many people are 3rd generation
entrepreneurs. A number of entrepreneurial friends of mine are following in
the footsteps of their grandparents, whereas the financially tight lifestyle
that can come when a parent is the entrepreneur, can often push the child
toward a more secure, salaried lifestyle.

------
jmtame
I'm the opposite. My dad is a fairly senior executive at a Fortune 500, but he
is the supportive one of my entrepreneurial endeavors. My mom on the other
hand isn't so much.

------
cheez80
both my parents are entrepreneurs; my father is in the import/export business
and my mother opened and ran a fine watch and jewelry for a few years.

